# Knoxville, TN E-Bike MTB racing



## ckimble1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Knox Bike Racing is hosting a Wednesday night MTB race series in Knoxville, TN! For more information visit Knoxbikeracing.com or Facebook Knox Bike Racing


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

What's the point of racing ebikes lol?


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

He who has the biggest wallet and loosest chipping morals wins...


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

ckimble1 said:


> Knox Bike Racing is hosting a Wednesday night MTB race series in Knoxville, TN! For more information visit Knoxbikeracing.com or Facebook Knox Bike Racing
> View attachment 1922414


This is a great way to legitimize EMTBs with the XC clipped-in, lycra clad crowd. They will see the new "lightweight" EMTBs from their favorite brand. The winners of this EBIKE class will be fit and wear their normal kit and exude the confidence of all the guys that line up on front rows. They will be good bike handlers, know how to draft, strategic users of power (legs and battery) and they will master riding exactly on that 20mph limit. They will be pre-boomer/boomers with all that disposable income. Most important, they will get that same "Weds night, after work race series" high from the endorphin and beers with their friends. Fun, fun fun!


----------



## careyj1 (May 12, 2017)

I know a few people that live in California that are checking out moving to Knoxville. The series looks fun. Thank you for sharing.


----------

